# Eberspacher Airtronic



## Andysam

Hi All,

I've got this fitted on my van but I have concerns over the noise! Not externally- it sounds as it should there, but internally there is a large fan behind the passenger seat on my Flash 03 which is quite audible inside, as in the TV has to be turned up a notch or two to compensate. Is this level of noise correct?

I've only personally owned a hydronic before which did not have an internal air intake, nor do my vans at work which also have airtronics fitted, so to have a VERY large loud fan just by the lounge/dinette seems a bit excessive!

Any thoughts?


----------



## kandsservices

The fans can go noisey try lubricating it with wd40 or similar sometimes works.


----------



## Andysam

Thanks. Why do they need an internal intake fan? This is the first time I've come across it. Is it so that "warm" air is heated?


----------



## G4EKF

*Noisy Fan Bearing*

The only thing to do is to change the bearing if possible.
Once a bearing makes a lot of noise it is too late to do anything else

G4EKF


----------



## Techno100

Noisy bit of mine it the tap tap tap tap tap all blumin nite  presumably the fuel pump?


----------



## erneboy

Andysam said, "............... but internally there is a large fan behind the passenger seat on my Flash 03 ..............". 

I had Airtronic in my last van, the only fan was in the Airtronic unit. Reading your post I get the impression you are talking about an external fan, is that right? 

I think the Airtronic is a one piece unit without any external fans etc., Alan.


----------



## Andysam

Hi erneboy,

No, the fan is a large 8-10" wide fan which is an INTAKE mounted between the front pax set and the rear facing dinette seat.

I can only think it is there to have internal "warm" air heated instead of heating directly drawn external air. However, I have never known this with an Eber before so although it looks original, I am unsure a) Whether it should be there! and b) how noisy should it be.

Perhaps only other Chausson owners can help with these q's? What I do know is that on other fitments I have had or used you can hear a fan at all.


----------



## erneboy

I take it this fan is connected to the back of the Airtronic by a bit of ducting or is it actually mounded into the casing? Alan.

Here is an Airtronic, it has no 8" fan connected to it: http://www.mailspeedmarine.com/cabin-heaters/eberspacher/airtronic-d2-3077-307869.bhtml


----------



## Andysam

erneboy said:


> I take it this fan is connected to the back of the Airtronic by a bit of ducting or is it actually mounded into the casing? Alan.
> 
> Here is an Airtronic, it has no 8" fan connected to it: http://www.mailspeedmarine.com/cabin-heaters/eberspacher/airtronic-d2-3077-307869.bhtml


It's connected (I think) by ducting. The van is being PDI'd and I'm collecting it tomorrow- if it's not right they can sort it before I pay for it!

I think I'll put a quick call in to a Chausson dealer.


----------



## erneboy

So it looks like an additional fan. It may be an Eberspacher accessory but the unit is designed to function without it, so perhaps if that's where the noise comes from you can do without it, Alan.


----------



## Andysam

Okay, I'm confused now! I've just spoken with my local Chausson agent (40miles) away who states the heater is a Webasto not an Eber and that the fan is audible but shouldn't be intrusive, however I have seen the control unit in the van and it is definitely an Eber control, in fact I have just had the supplying dealer swap it for an Eber 7 day timer and service it (they are an Eber agent).

I'm beginning to think this is an additional fan also. As long as it has an external air feed, I can see the pliers coming out for the supply to it!

Thanks so far, any further suggestions welcomed.


----------



## erneboy

The Webasto Airtop and the Eberspacher Airtronic units look almost exactly the same. Neither normally have or need another fan connected to them. It's highly unlikely though that Eberspacher controls will fit to or run a Webasto heater or vice versa. Both are clearly marked so it won't be hard to see which you have, Alan.


----------



## Don_Madge

Andysam said:


> Hi erneboy,
> 
> No, the fan is a large 8-10" wide fan which is an INTAKE mounted between the front pax set and the rear facing dinette seat.
> 
> I can only think it is there to have internal "warm" air heated instead of heating directly drawn external air. However, I have never known this with an Eber before so although it looks original, I am unsure a) Whether it should be there! and b) how noisy should it be.
> 
> Perhaps only other Chausson owners can help with these q's? What I do know is that on other fitments I have had or used you can hear a fan at all.


Hi Andy,

We have had the D2 airtronic for the last 7 years and it is mounted as you described.

Many users make the mistake of having the heat setting too high and the fan sounds very noisy. We have ours set on about 3/4 clicks and the fan soon quietens down and the heater is just ticking over.

A couple of hints don't have the unit serviced and make sure you run the heater at least twice a month in the summer.

Most people that have had problems have had the units serviced.

We have done 74,000 miles mostly in the winter and the unit has had a lot of use.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## erneboy

Attached, I hope are pictures of the Webasto and the Eberspacher. Neither comes as standard with an additional large fan attached. The inlet and outlet on both is around 3" diameter. It's possible that converters do add stuff, that I don't know, Alan.


----------



## Andysam

Don Madge said:


> We have had the D2 airtronic for the last 7 years and it is mounted as you described.
> 
> Many users make the mistake of having the heat setting too high and the fan sounds very noisy. We have ours set on about 3/4 clicks and the fan soon quietens down and the heater is just ticking over.


Thanks Don, is the internal fan the only air input? Too late on the servicing front- I made it a condition of sale (well one of them!)


----------



## Andysam

Well, I picked the van up on Friday. It's an Airtronic that's fitted (I knew I wasn't going mad!). The fan IS most definitely noisy and is a "warm" air intake. I'll have to grub around under the van to see if there is a main intake, in which case the internal one will go for a Burton!

Turning down the fan speed definitely helps, I just can't fathom why it needs to sound so noisy- it's a fan whir, not failed bearings of the like.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## erneboy

Andysam these heaters do not bring air for heating in from the outside. They heat the air which is already in the van. They don't do that because if they did they would be bringing exhaust fumes in which could be lethal. The normal van ventilation is left to get on with keeping the air fresh, although there should be no floor vents in the area around the heater or where the exhaust discharges. You must not alter it to bring air in from outside because no matter where you site the inlet a breeze could send the exhaust fumes in that direction.

They do use air for combustion from the outside and also discharge the exhaust to the outside. The two little pipes you can see on the bottom are the combustion air intake and the exhaust.

The heaters have fans built in to them which are adequate for the job. The additional fan may increase performance but it is not needed. You could either not use it or just leave it on at a low speed to keep it quiet, Alan.

Edit: To be clear the two pipes at the bottom of the heater (Combustion air in and exhaust out) protrude below the floor of the van into the outside air. There is a rubber gasket between the bottom of the heater and the van floor to give an airtight seal so that no exhaust fumes can enter the van. This information holds for both Eberspatcher and Webasto heaters, one is essentially a clone of the other.


----------



## erneboy

Just a bump so that Andysam sees it, Alan.


----------



## Jezport

As far as I remember our 03 only had an air intake and grill on the inside behind the seat, the noise is the unit when at high power thats how they are, when on low they are less noisy.


----------



## erneboy

Bump again. Andysam please read my post a couple back, Alan.


----------



## Andysam

Just seen it, thanks Al.

Having read the manual the fan speed is NOT adjustable it is the temperature that is, the fan kicks in when needed to distribute the air.

Al, my heater is underneath the van (as it was on my Autocruise). I've previously installed a propex and that drew air from outside, I haven't looked closely at the Eber yet.


----------



## erneboy

Ah, I see Andysam. I must have posted pics for the wrong models then. Oh well better safe than sorry, Alan.


----------



## Vicky

*Digital Controller for eberspacher*

We have a Flash S3 which is a smaller version of the 03 and have the same heater fitted.

We have always found it noisy as the heater tries to reach temperature

What we have found is that the heater goes full pelt to reach temperature and then fails to come back on when the temperature drops.

We have now had the dial controller changed for a digital controller, fantastic as we can now set a temperature acurately and do not seem to get the extremes of temperature, very reliable.  well worth considering, we had ours changed by Colchester Fuel Injection, a very helpfull company.


----------



## Andysam

Cheers Vicks. Already had mine changed to the 7 day digi timer  The heater is working so this is a long way down my list to resolve :lol: One day :!:


----------



## nipperdin

*Eberspacher Airtronic Forum*

When the internal electronic control unit went on our Eberspacher D4 it was replaced by
Krueger Ltd
Unit 16
Queensway
Stem Lane Industrial Estate
New Milton
Hants

01425 619869

They were very helpful.
The Caravan Club New Centenary site is fairly near if you need to stay overnight.


----------

